# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  Memorial and North MacArthur - Coming Soon

## okc_bel_air

There has been a billboard just west of Crossings Church on Portland that says, Coming Soon with red curtains.  They just recently put up a white box with "Memorial and MacArthur".  Does anyone know whats going to be built?

----------


## metro

Probably a theatre.

----------


## circuitboard

Earls BBQ is being built there, they use red in the logo, is that what you are talking about?

----------


## rfjeep12

before the recession, i know warren theatres was in talks to put a theatre bigger than their moore location somewhere on memorial in between in rockwell and macarthur.  i assumed this was abandoned because of the recession.

----------


## okcpulse

> before the recession, i know warren theatres was in talks to put a theatre bigger than their moore location somewhere on memorial in between in rockwell and macarthur.  i assumed this was abandoned because of the recession.


Nope.  It was a decision made by corporate to have one location per market so they can focus on being exclusive.  I thought it was because of the recession, but I found out otherwise.

----------


## okc_bel_air

Earls doesn't seem like the type to put up a teaser billboard with no info and then only put up the cross streets.  I want to think this is something a little bigger than an Earls.  

Does anyone know more info on a Earls location on Memorial?

Nevermind, just looked at there Facebook page and they broke ground a week ago.  So I assume this billboard is not for them.

----------


## BG918

> Nope.  It was a decision made by corporate to have one location per market so they can focus on being exclusive.  I thought it was because of the recession, but I found out otherwise.


Interesting, so Moore is the one and only location for the OKC market?

----------


## okc_bel_air

After a little digging on the assessor website I came up with some recent sales.

Hideaway Pizza bought the lot just east of Interurban.
The SW corner lot was just bought by a company located in MN. for $1.3mil (probably be a big gas station, OnCue I hope)
Hawthorn Suites bought a lot over behind the starbucks/deaconess building.
Earls, Arby's and Carls Jr. already have signs up.
Discount Tire Co. bought the lot just west of the SW corner lot.

It seems these 2 corners are finally starting to take off now that the Integris Proton Center is finished.

----------


## wstingtyme

I noticed today that this billboard has one again changed.  The curtain has now opened just a little bit and you can see cartoon looking eyes peeking through the curtain.  Very clever billboard if you ask me...it makes you really want to know what's coming soon to Memorial and MacArthur.

----------


## RealEstateCop1

I can't wait to see what it is either.  Very good ad!

----------


## Spartan

> After a little digging on the assessor website I came up with some recent sales.
> 
> Hideaway Pizza bought the lot just east of Interurban.
> The SW corner lot was just bought by a company located in MN. for $1.3mil (probably be a big gas station, OnCue I hope)
> Hawthorn Suites bought a lot over behind the starbucks/deaconess building.
> Earls, Arby's and Carls Jr. already have signs up.
> Discount Tire Co. bought the lot just west of the SW corner lot.
> 
> It seems these 2 corners are finally starting to take off now that the Integris Proton Center is finished.


Starbucks and Hideaway = Already sounds more impressive than University North Park.

----------


## okc_bel_air

The billboard is for Hideaway.

----------


## calitook

> After a little digging on the assessor website I came up with some recent sales.
> 
> 
> It seems these 2 corners are finally starting to take off now that the Integris Proton Center is finished.


 I think that having the new Farmers building just down at Memorial and Rockwell is helping too. That is a lot of people who need places to eat and don't necessarily want to drive down to the mall area.

----------


## mrktguy29

I work just east of there and its great to see more places are coming in. Very excited for Hideaway!

----------


## geterdone

> Nope.  It was a decision made by corporate to have one location per market so they can focus on being exclusive.  I thought it was because of the recession, but I found out otherwise.


  Sounds like a BS answer from corporate.

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

is the hideaway on the expressway in warr acres staying? just making sure it isn't a relocation

----------


## BoulderSooner

just applied for their abc application http://okc.gov/AgendaPub/cache/2/ewd...1110113395.PDF

----------


## Larry OKC

> is the hideaway on the expressway in warr acres staying? just making sure it isn't a relocation


Anythings possible but they essentially gutted the place that was there before down to the studs (and rebuilt it just for Hideaway so seems unlikely they would be relocating so soon). The Chilis that was there before relocated to the site of the Crystals Pizza up @ Rockwell and NW Expressway (after Crystals closed, was remodeled and was a decent Mexican place for few years, but bulldozed for a Chilis...sad).

----------


## Bill Robertson

I doubt that it's a relocation. The new building doesn't look bigger than the existing and the existing is always packed. If they were relocating I would think they would go big enough to not have such a crammed waiting area.

----------


## JayKay

A little late here, but I just saw the billboard for the first time last weekend.  The cartoon eyes referenced below belong to the rather shapeless Hideaway character.  That'll be exciting!

----------


## mrktguy29

Work has start on the corner lot, still not sure what will be there. Tire shop is going up rather quickly and Earls is up, signage in place. Looks as if they are doing interior work and finishing up the parking.

----------


## Proud Daddy

It looks like they have finally broken ground on the Hideaway location on Memorial.  I guess they got the vote taken care of for the liquor license.  I can't wait for this to get built since I can hop my fence and walk to it in less than five minutes!  

If anybody figures out what is going in on the SW corner, please post it.  I have been looking everywhere to try to find out what it is and can't find squat.  It's driving me a little nuts.

----------


## mrktguy29

I heard today that it will be a Conoco station with a liquor store owned and operated by the same people who own the one at May and Memorial.

----------


## soonergal

but isn't that a new conoco/phillips in the new little strip center just a bit west of may and memorial?  It is on the south side of memorial across west of that apartment complex... I think the intersection is Clearbrook and Memorial...

----------


## mrktguy29

"The Station" - Northwest corner of May/Memorial. There is the new one west of there but im not sure about any ownership ties there.

----------


## warreng88

From the Journal Record:

Bigger slice of the pie
Hideaway plots expansion, full bars
By Kirby Lee Davis 
Kirby Lee Davis is the Tulsa Bureau Chief for The Journal Record. Contact him at 918-295-4982	
Posted: 09:31 PM Wednesday, April 27, 2011

SAS Constructors of Oklahoma City is raising an estimated 6,500-square-foot Hideaway expected to open in mid-September at MacArthur and Memorial in north Oklahoma City, overlooking the Kilpatrick Turnpike. Murphy projected its cost at about $1 million to $1.5 million.

“It’s going to look a lot like our Cherry Street location,” said Murphy, with lower ceilings and a cozy, dark wood atmosphere. “It’s kind of a joint. It’s just our kind of way of relocating one (design) that’s worked for us.”

----------


## Patrick

If it's going to look a lot like they're Cherry Street location in Tulsa, wouldn't this fit better in Bricktown than in the middle of suburbia?

----------


## SkyWestOKC

They have a location going in in Auto-Alley. Plus, don't they have a Bricktown location in the ballpark, but still accessible (take-out only) from the street?

----------


## Larry OKC

I know they had "coming soon" signs when the Ballpark opened years ago but don't know if they are still there or not.

----------


## metro

Yes, they have the ballpark takeout location and Auto Alley is well under construction, so to summarize TWO downtown locations.

----------


## mrktguy29

I drove by here regularly but from the West today and saw that the building is going up for hideaway - It does indeed match that of the Cherry St location in Tulsa. 

The other lot  under construction with the gas station had signs posted that informed who was installing the fuel and car wash equipment. Rumor is they will include a liquor store like the location at May/Memorial, I wonder how this will effect the fairly new store (The Grape) that opened just South of this location in the new strip center added a year ago.

----------


## mrktguy29

Update on the area.

Earl's is up and open for business.

Tire shop is up and open for business.

Hideaway has the walls and roof up. Couple more months probably before it opens.

Gas station had the walls going on last week. Looks as if it will face the East, walls are prefab concrete and were placed by crane. Looks like it may be identical to the one at May and Memorial as in setup.

----------


## mrktguy29

New update:

Hideaway is being bricked and patio is in place. Looks very close to Tulsa Cherry St. location.  Sign is up stating that it is Hideaway.

Gas Station has the walls up and work on the structure continues.

Sign for available lots from the broker was moved to the large lot behind these lots has been updated with the added businesses.

----------


## mrktguy29

New $14 Million project to be built on the Northeast corner of this intersection. Mercy Rehabilitation Hospital, groundbreaking was earlier this past week.

----------


## okc

Anyone know when this Hideaway Pizza will open for business?

----------


## okc_bel_air

I believe it opens tomorrow, the 18th.

----------


## OklahomaNick

Gosh, I was really hoping for a Warren Theater some where out in this area.
Is everyone in agreement that this project is dead?
Were there just "plans" and no land transacted?

----------


## mrktguy29

I heard rumors years ago of a theater to be built at the SW corner of Memorial and Hefner Parkway. Would love to see something go here, such an eye sore.

----------


## MDot

> I heard rumors years ago of a theater to be built at the SW corner of Memorial and Hefner Parkway. Would love to see something go here, such an eye sore.


Agreed.

----------


## stlokc

I still think two or three 5 story-or so- Class A office buildings would be a better fit at such a high-profile location. Plenty of places across the Memorial corridor for a movie theater.

----------


## mrktguy29

I'd love to see that.  Maybe 2 or 3... But something a bit more appealing than the stone covered hotels on the east side of HP.

----------


## MDot

> I'd love to see that.  Maybe 2 or 3... But something a bit more appealing than the stone covered hotels on the east side of HP.


I like the way they look personally...maybe I have bad taste?? But I agree, something appealing does need to go there that's preferably not another hotel; there's already enough in that area.

----------


## stlokc

For some reason, I've always pictured some glass office buildings, very well landscaped, on that corner. Or something that looks like the Waterford buildings that front 63rd and Penn, with maybe just a touch more height. I don't think Memorial needs another hotel unless it is a high-quality, full service hotel like a Doubletree or the Marriott on NW Highway. But I also don't think a building of more than about 5 or 6 stories would fit in there. It would be out of place in the neighborhood and would create opposition.

----------


## mrktguy29

I'd love to see it developed like the buildings bit right next to the highway interchange in Dallas at 75 and 635, maybe not to that scale but make it an urban island in suburbia. Revamp QSM like the Galleria with the land behind the current mall.

----------

